# Want to download pics........



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi I want to download some pics of my TT but how the fook to I compress the file as at the moment its saying its too big  Ive taken them with my phone. Any help appreciated Cheers


----------



## Skel (Oct 17, 2014)

I would be interested to hear the answer to this, as I have the same problem, pics taken on my ipad [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,To show us a pic.

Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", click the "cog wheel" & click "get links" click the "IMG code " text & paste into your post.

or this to resize......http://www.picresize.com/
& use the "upload attachment" facility below each reply.

Hoggy.


----------



## Si-forks (Dec 26, 2014)

Smartphone users just get tapatalk forum app it's free


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi,To show us a pic.
> 
> Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free.
> Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", click the "cog wheel" & click "get links" click the "IMG code " text & paste into your post.
> ...


Thanks hoggy but im bloody hopeless!! Ive managed to get my pics into my bucket. I click on the cog and then copy and it asks where to but only says bucket. I cant see ' get links or ' img code '


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They've changed to "share link" then click "IMG" tag & then paste into your post. like this










Hoggy.


----------



## sweatystt (Jan 29, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, They've changed to "share link" then click "IMG" tag & then paste into your post. like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Hoggy. Got there in the end :roll: Will post some interior pics soon now I know how!!


----------

